# Peter Stokkebye – Luxury Twist Flake



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Peter Stokkebye - Luxury Twist Flake
Blend description: _"A pure Virginia blend from the best fields of Zimbabwe and Eastern United States. Rolled Twist Flake, then Cavendish pressed and cut." _


















In The Tin/Pouch
Oh man, this stuff smells great! I love it when I get this in an order and open up the box, the whole thing smells like this tobacco. It smells like fresh bread, kind of a doughy, grain, yeast smell, and it is slightly sweet, it just makes my mouth water. These flakes are not the normal rectangular type of flakes, they are very thinly cut squares of light and medium brown tobacco. Did I mention that they smell great? As a bulk tobacco, the moisture level of this tobacco can vary depending on how long it has been in the Ziploc bag that you receive it in. I usually let mine sit out for a bit, it doesn't need long, but let it sit for maybe about half an hour or so. While you let it dry, be sure to smell it, because in case I haven't mentioned it, it smells great!

The Burn
I usually rub out my flakes and these are no different, they rub out well and fall to a nice medium to long size pieces of shredded tobacco that fills the pipe nicely. This tobacco takes the light nicely, it lights with only one match. It burns cool and dry all the way to the end. I have no issues with gurgle, and only a little bit of moisture at the bottom of the bowl when done. 

The Smoke
This smoke is nice and smooth, if you think it smalls great, wait till you taste it. It starts out fresh and grassy, like fresh cut hay, it reminds me of when I used to work on a farm stacking hay in the barn. The sweet grassiness slowly fades to the back as a deeper and richer flavor wakes up. Fresh bread is the flavor that I relate this too, it is nice and comforting. Throughout this smoke I often get minor hints of fruit, almost like wine, and sometimes I get hints of spiciness, almost like there is some perique in it but I don't think there is any. This tobacco doesn't burn hot, and unless you puff on it like a freight train I don't see it biting at all. 

The Aroma
Best I can tell is that the smoke from this tobacco smells very similar to the way it smells in the bag. Of course as usual, I smoke outside and can't really smell the smoke too much so if anyone can describe the aroma better please leave a comment on it. 

The Packaging, and Price
This flake tobacco is sold only in bulk quantities, and is available from many retailers. I purchase mine from www.wvsmokeshop.com and usually buy it in 8 ounce increments. I pay $15.79 for 8 ounces, though one can get the 1.5 pound box for $47.49 but the savings for that amount is only 12 cents, so it is virtually the same amount. They also offer 1 and 4 ounce bags for $2.39 and $7.99 respectively. The 4, 8, and 24 ounce bags all come in at under $2 an ounce, so I think it is a pretty good deal. Other online retailers also carry this tobacco, www.pipesandcigars.com sells it starting at $4.32 an ounce, and www.smokingpipes.com has it starting at $4.19 an ounce. 

The Bottom Line
I love this stuff, it is one of my favorite tobaccos and probably my favorite Virginia tobaccos, I can't recommend it enough if you haven't had it try some. In my opinion it is a premium tobacco disguised as a cheap bulk tobacco. If you like Virginias, and even if you don't, give this one a shot I think you will be pleasantly surprised. If you have never really ventured into the Virginia tobacco realm, I think this would be a good place for you to start. 

My Other Reviews
A tour of drug store blends, stop one: John Middleton's Carter Hall
A tour of drug store blends, stop two: John Middleton's Prince Albert
A tour of drug store blends, stop three: Pinkerton Tobacco Company - Granger
GL Pease - Lagonda
Peterson - Irish Flake
Gawith Hoggarth & Co. - Kendal Kentucky
Gawith Hoggarth & Co. - Bob's Chocolate Flake
McClelland - Bulk #805 Carolina Deluxe
McClelland - Holiday Spirit
Peter Stokkebye - Cube Cut
Lane Limited - Bulk #101 BCA
Dan Tobacco - Blue Note


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Another great review Nick! Your reviews are always very comprehensive & full of information. :clap2:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks for the review.
I too love this stuff


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Damn you, Nick. :brick: I have entirely too many open containers, even though I've been madly trying to finish them up lately. Damn you, Nick. I have entirely too much tobacco, and despite having JUST ordered from three different companies last week you're making me want to load up on more LTF. I haven't had any LTF in months. :frown: I have 4 oz. sitting in a jar, but I can't bring myself to open it right now, what with all this other stuff I have open and the JackKnife on deck. I love LTF, the first flake I ever smoked. :hippie:

My only complaint with your view is that you didn't make quite enough fuss over the appearance. It's got to be in the final five of Most Beautiful Tobaccos on the Planet Competition, doesn't it?

You've made me too miserable to say anything extra nice, but I'll be polite anyhow. Nice review --* jerk*. :tea:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

freestoke said:


> Damn you, Nick. :brick: I have entirely too many open containers, even though I've been madly trying to finish them up lately. Damn you, Nick. I have entirely too much tobacco, and despite having JUST ordered from three different companies last week you're making me want to load up on more LTF. I haven't had any LTF in months. :frown: I have 4 oz. sitting in a jar, but I can't bring myself to open it right now, what with all this other stuff I have open and the JackKnife on deck. I love LTF, the first flake I ever smoked. :hippie:
> 
> My only complaint with your view is that you didn't make quite enough fuss over the appearance. It's got to be in the final five of Most Beautiful Tobaccos on the Planet Competition, doesn't it?
> 
> You've made me too miserable to say anything extra nice, but I'll be polite anyhow. Nice review --* jerk*. :tea:


ROTFLMAO..... Seems you are the one that is "Damned" & I give Nick full credit for doing so. HaHaHaaaa...... If a review elicits that reaction then it is good methinks. *Wink*:hippie:


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Nick S. said:


> Peter Stokkebye - Luxury Twist Flake
> ...
> 
> In The Tin/Pouch
> Oh man, this stuff smells great! ...


Another good review! Yes, the topping aroma is unique and quite pervasive. Two years ago I jarred some up in the (second) kitchen - I used to boil jars back then. One flake slipped between appliance/counter. I didn't bother going after it, what with boxes and pounds of tobacco to stuff into jars. To this day ... that room smells of LTF, its heavenly! And no, I don't smoke indoors, its that one flake happily disintegrating into blissful Stokkebye vapor. Wife never uses that kitchen, but I always get the quizzing look (glare) when she does wander into it.

I would quantify this blend as a "mild aromatic". The aroma is, as Nick may have mentioned, really great! Both unburnt and burnt, really nice taste/aroma. An excellent base of primo VAs makes this a real good one to stockpile. Yes, the 24oz (1.5lb) box with sufficient jars is something every cellar should periodically add to TAD. Note the square flakes make it a tough fill in a jar, but some tetris-like stacking dexterity provides 3.5oz worth storage in a 4oz (small) widemouth mason jar.

This one I prefer to rub out, or rather, pull into shreds. The square shape can be unraveled quite easily, and yields a nice bunch of ribbons. I tried fold n' stuff, but the odd shape didn't make a good plug in the pipe I usually smoke this blend in. A cool burner, and if it hasn't been mentioned, it smells great! :dude:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

RJpuffs said:


> Note the square flakes make it a tough fill in a jar, but some tetris-like stacking dexterity provides 3.5oz worth storage in a 4oz (small) widemouth mason jar.


Sure that isn't an 8 oz jar, RJ? I know they look small, but if it's the squat jobber, it's actually 8 oz. I have some 4 oz. ones and there's no way 3.5 ounces is going to fit in one of those. That's about right for the 8 oz squat jars, though.



> This one I prefer to rub out, or rather, pull into shreds. The square shape can be unraveled quite easily, and yields a nice bunch of ribbons. I tried fold n' stuff, but the odd shape didn't make a good plug in the pipe I usually smoke this blend in. A cool burner, and if it hasn't been mentioned, it smells great! :dude:


I've found that LTF musketballs quite nicely, BTW. A musketball always makes a good plug.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

RJpuffs said:


> Another good review! Yes, the topping aroma is unique and quite pervasive. Two years ago I jarred some up in the (second) kitchen - I used to boil jars back then. One flake slipped between appliance/counter. I didn't bother going after it, what with boxes and pounds of tobacco to stuff into jars. To this day ... that room smells of LTF, its heavenly! And no, I don't smoke indoors, its that one flake happily disintegrating into blissful Stokkebye vapor. Wife never uses that kitchen, but I always get the quizzing look (glare) when she does wander into it.
> 
> *I would quantify this blend as a "mild aromatic".* The aroma is, as Nick may have mentioned, really great! Both unburnt and burnt, really nice taste/aroma. An excellent base of primo VAs makes this a real good one to stockpile. Yes, the 24oz (1.5lb) box with sufficient jars is something every cellar should periodically add to TAD. Note the square flakes make it a tough fill in a jar, but some tetris-like stacking dexterity provides 3.5oz worth storage in a 4oz (small) widemouth mason jar.
> 
> This one I prefer to rub out, or rather, pull into shreds. The square shape can be unraveled quite easily, and yields a nice bunch of ribbons. I tried fold n' stuff, but the odd shape didn't make a good plug in the pipe I usually smoke this blend in. A cool burner, and if it hasn't been mentioned, it smells great! :dude:


I would have to agree with that, I love the toppings that they use!


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

freestoke said:


> Damn you, Nick. :brick: I have entirely too many open containers, even though I've been madly trying to finish them up lately. Damn you, Nick. I have entirely too much tobacco, and despite having JUST ordered from three different companies last week you're making me want to load up on more LTF. I haven't had any LTF in months. :frown: I have 4 oz. sitting in a jar, but I can't bring myself to open it right now, what with all this other stuff I have open and the JackKnife on deck. I love LTF, the first flake I ever smoked. :hippie:
> 
> My only complaint with your view is that you didn't make quite enough fuss over the appearance. It's got to be in the final five of Most Beautiful Tobaccos on the Planet Competition, doesn't it?
> 
> You've made me too miserable to say anything extra nice, but I'll be polite anyhow. Nice review --* jerk*. :tea:


 :behindsofa: Sorry, I guess now isn't the time to tell you I have more reviews that I am working on... If it helps, I have a lot of open containers as well...


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

freestoke said:


> Sure that isn't an 8 oz jar, RJ? I know they look small, but if it's the squat jobber, it's actually 8 oz. I have some 4 oz. ones and there's no way 3.5 ounces is going to fit in one of those. That's about right for the 8 oz squat jars, though.


These darn measurements always confooze me. The widemouth squat jar, half pint on the case label. I can get 2oz loose cut and upto 4oz flakes (depending on which blend) into these. The odd size of LTF reduces my fit to 3.5oz.

The larger jars, labeled pint size, I can get 4oz loose cut and upto 9oz flakes in 'em (again, depending). I actually have one of these that is holding an entire SG St.James 8.8oz baggie, long giant flakes were wet enough to just mold themselves to fit into that jar! I don't know how readily they will come back out ... but I'll worry about that in 10 years :scared:



freestoke said:


> I've found that LTF musketballs quite nicely, BTW. A musketball always makes a good plug.


Good point. I really don't use this method, much if at all. I like folding flakes and Frank-filling loose cut. But else something to try :whoo:


----------



## Kodos44 (Jun 22, 2011)

LTF is my favorite of the PS Luxury series as well. This stuff is without a doubt in my price range and of high enough quality to be a daily smoke for me.
That topping REALLY gets my mouth watering.

Another great review Nick!

Scott


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Another spectacular review Nick. Keep em comin'!


----------



## El Gringo (Nov 30, 2010)

Ya know, I just remembered I have a couple oz's been in a jar for close to 2 years that needs tending to.


----------



## cavendishfiend (Oct 22, 2011)

Haha after looking at those pictures I was convinced to order some. Having just recently picked up the pipe, one glimpse of the flake and I can already tell that it's tastier than anything I have. It looks so edible and delicious; if I was tobacco, I'd definitely want to be mixed in a bowl with the luxury flake in many, many different ways.


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

Thank you for the reviews Nick, I took a look at this one and it hit the nail right on the head, almost the exact same experience that i had when i smoked it.


----------



## Trout Langston (Dec 1, 2011)

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake, in its un-cut form, lounging on the balcony in Cancun.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Wow great photo Trout and another homerun review Nick.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Trout Langston said:


> Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake, in its un-cut form, lounging on the balcony in Cancun.


Surreal.


----------

